# The German Shepherd...or the creepy man deterrent.



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

The girl upstairs is a prostitute. I am 99.9% sure. She speaks almost no English, except the words "Yes" "Oh yeah" and "Oh my god". I know this because I get to hear them every night through the ceiling. I first discovered her creepy habit when Rocky had diarrhea for three nights in a row.

I live at a college apartment and have never seen anyone over the age of 25 here, except for the staff. Wouldn't you know that at 10pm her first night here, some 50 year old man in dirty clothes with unruly hair is walking up the steps to her apartment.

Rocky and I get back inside. It sounds like someone is slamming furniture against the wall. Weird. Rocky has to go again, not 20 minutes later. Surprise, surprise, creepy guy is heading out to his beat up truck. Silence upstairs....that night we only see/hear one other guy go up there for 15 minutes then leave. Another guy in dirty clothes that doesn't take care of himself in a beat up car.

That was about 3 months back. I went upstairs and confronted her about it. Luckily I am double majoring in Spanish, because she didn't understand what I was saying and I switched to Spanish and told her I was going to inform the apartment and call the police if it kept happening. She got a roommate like a day later and nothing happened since. Well, her roommate moved out yesterday. Rocky has diarrhea tonight because he stole a half slice of pizza. Wouldn't you know that the second the sun goes down, another 50+ year old man in ragged clothes is going up the stairs to her room!

Hey, they could have been doing jump squats and cartwheels. Maybe she was screaming yes because she was excited to workout. Unfortunately, I don't think this is the case. 

Either way, Rocky had to go outside again about 25 minutes later. He has a 10 ft leash for pottying and was on the other corner of the apartment, unseen. The creepy man walks out of the corridor and goes "Hey BABY what you doing out in the dark?" and Rocky must have felt my heart beat go up or smelled my fear, because he came around the corner like that, and stood next to me. He didn't bark or growl, he just stared at the guy with unwavering attention, with both ears perked completely up, with his tail unmoving and his legs splayed in a wide stance.

But even without a growl or bark, that guy HIGHTAILED it back to his car. Thank goodness for my baby boy! I have a police officer aquaintance that lives at my apartment and works the 9am-9pm shift and I just texted him what happened and he said he can park his car outside my building when he is home(he is in the building next door)

Either way, I am carrying my mace every time I go out to my car now.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yikes!!! Why are all the creeps coming out lately? 
Good thing Rocky was there. I'm glad you're both alright!!! I would definitely suggest the mace, and a beating stick never hurts, either


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know if you remember me posting about it, but Rocky and I were followed and chased a few months back by a man that was found following another girl a week later by the police. Since then I don't like to be approached by strange men even if it is light outside. My apartment is on the very end, I should hide some sort of stick on my porch LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

creepy! Reasons like are why I absolutely adored Zena on road trips or our nightly walks. Girl wasnt about to play games.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

That's crazy D: I would be so unhappy with that kind of thing happening. It was 100% bright outside yesterday when I had my encounter, but I have never liked being approached by strangers (particularly men). 
Definitely hide a stick! Maybe get a baton like police have (small, but when you swing it it lengthens and becomes quite the weapon). Of course you would have to check your local concealed weapons laws lol. In my area they're 100% acceptable :3


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hehhehe....good boy, Rocky!
My mom once looked at Hans and commented, "You didn't get yourself a dog, you got yourself a weapon."

You should have seen the huge smile on my face!


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Good Boy Rocky-


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

So glad for you that your dog was there .
What a creepy thing to say to a woman in the dark !

When I was a kid, about 12 or so we lived in the middle of nowhere and one day we spotted 2 older men coming down our long gravel road.

My mom who was home alone with us 4 kids yelled out asking them what they wanted and they needed gas.
She told them we didn't have any but they kept walking towards the house .

Our dog (Shepherd cross I have no idea what) ran right up to them and stood in front of them.
She was calm ,but would NOT let them take another step towards the house.

The guys obviously left and we were so proud of our brave girl


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

get a gun. a determined perp will go for the dog first then you next!


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, didn't know San Marcos was that bad! Had a similar experience when Josh was about 11 mo old. A guy came to the door and asked me to drive him to the grocery store, he was either drunk or high, I couldn't tell. I couldn't get him to leave till Josh came and stood next to me at the door. He left pretty fast after that, my husbands cop friends found him stumbling his way to the grocery store, he was wacked out on prescription meds


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We had a very pale, tattooed neck, hoody wearing visitor at about 6 am a few months back. He opened our sliding vehicle gate and walked up on our deck and made the motion of knocking on our back door (it is glass) with out actually making contact with the door. I opened the door slightly and asked him what he was doing coming up to our back door? He says he looking for his dad, I say you got the wrong house, you need to move along (repeatedly). He was/is a severe pudding head, meth maybe, I don't know for sure, but I started getting POd cause the guy isn't getting the message and he is becoming belligerant. Tuke and Zoey are both standing at the door with my son & I with the same posture you discribe of Rocky, is that the "one false move and your going down" posture? My wife finally called the police and the donut hole took off running, but we were not sure what to think of their reaction. I just remember their intense stare, but no barking or growling.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Nigel said:


> we were not sure what to think of their reaction. I just remember their intense stare, but no barking or growling.


My trainer told me it is the silent ones you need to worry about.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

When I had my encounter, before Koda growled, she made a wide stance, lowered her head to shoulder level and stared intensely. Like the pics I'm attaching. Is that the look Rocky got?








Or the one farthest to the left:








Orrr this one:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> When I had my encounter, before Koda growled, she made a wide stance, lowered her head to shoulder level and stared intensely. Like the pics I'm attaching. Is that the look Rocky got?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar to the brown dog or the dog in the first picture. Intense stare & steady with their head slightly lowered, but not quite as much as the pictures. Throw in some calm and confident if that makes sense.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Zookeep said:


> My trainer told me it is the silent ones you need to worry about.


They bark a time or two if a stranger comes to the front door, but they don't get too excited. They are cautious, but receptive to new people. Our teenage & younger kids bring new friends with no problems. The incident with the guy at our back door was a new behavior.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nigel said:


> Similar to the brown dog or the dog in the first picture. Intense stare & steady with their head slightly lowered, but not quite as much as the pictures. Throw in some calm and confident if that makes sense.


 I understand what you mean  Dakoda tends to look more like the first or third. She has 3 reactions to new people: Ignore, wag tail and check out then come back to me, or give them that look.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Zookeep said:


> My trainer told me it is the silent ones you need to worry about.


I've heard this too-- and this is usually what Echo's like if something's fishy.

Except for the time that we had someone show up on our doorstep while I was home alone and kept asking if the trailer was for sale (you can't see it from the road...creepy). The dog stared at him and he just kept staring at me, then past me into the house and being odd. When he took a step up the front porch Echo went BALLISTIC, snarling, snapping, lunging (I had him by the collar and he almost ripped my arm off). Weirdest thing ever... he never makes a peep at anyone. Still didn't phase the guy, which was even weirder. 


Anyways, go Rocky!! He sounds like quite the protector... I remember when that guy followed you *shiver*


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I understand what you mean  Dakoda tends to look more like the first or third. She has 3 reactions to new people: Ignore, wag tail and check out then come back to me, or give them that look.


If they could just speak English. LOL!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Right?! I would love to know what goes through her head. Anyways, I LOVE when she does that look. I don't know why. I simply find it epic. :3


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Once they have identified their prey, there is no need to make a sound. They just stay quietly focused on it.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Nigel said:


> We had a very pale, tattooed neck, hoody wearing visitor at about 6 am a few months back. He opened our sliding vehicle gate and walked up on our deck and made the motion of knocking on our back door (it is glass) with out actually making contact with the door. I opened the door slightly and asked him what he was doing coming up to our back door? He says he looking for his dad, I say you got the wrong house, you need to move along (repeatedly). He was/is a severe pudding head, meth maybe, I don't know for sure, but I started getting POd cause the guy isn't getting the message and he is becoming belligerant. Tuke and Zoey are both standing at the door with my son & I with the same posture you discribe of Rocky, is that the "one false move and your going down" posture? My wife finally called the police and the donut hole took off running, but we were not sure what to think of their reaction. I just remember their intense stare, but no barking or growling.


castle law...
i have this sign on my front fence.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

rshkr said:


> castle law...
> i have this sign on my front fence.
> View attachment 19051


 ... Where did you buy that? It's one of the most epic signs EVER.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> ... Where did you buy that? It's one of the most epic signs EVER.


got it off amazon a few years back.
i no longer have that sign.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awww letdown. I'm now going to send Matt on an endless search for it.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

What a good boy; he's got his Mamma's back. They really are a good deterrent, and I never realized how much I relied on that until I walked out of my boyfriend's apartment later in the evening and there was some creepy guy in the parking lot and there I was without my girl (Sasha) or my boy (boyfriend)! lol! I don't usually go out at night, but when I do I don't worry nearly as much with Sasha there because most people seem deathly afraid of GSDs.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> I've heard this too-- and this is usually what Echo's like if something's fishy.
> 
> Except for the time that we had someone show up on our doorstep while I was home alone and kept asking if the trailer was for sale (you can't see it from the road...creepy). The dog stared at him and he just kept staring at me, then past me into the house and being odd. When he took a step up the front porch Echo went BALLISTIC, snarling, snapping, lunging (I had him by the collar and he almost ripped my arm off). Weirdest thing ever... he never makes a peep at anyone. Still didn't phase the guy, which was even weirder.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean! Sasha will sometimes put on this "This is my mamma, my house, go away" act, but it's harmless and more bluster than anything. However, there was this one creepy guy that followed us one day and kept hollerin' at me. I told her to leave it, and she did, but he got too close and then all the sudden I had a dog I'd never seen before. Her stance got wide, she was in front of me, the hair on the back of her neck and her back went up, and I heard a growl like I'd never heard before that made me a little scared and I knew it wasn't directed at me lol! The creep go the hint as well...It's times like that that I'm glad I went for a GSD instead of some little dog like most girls my age. I didn't get her for protection, and I don't expect it, but the fact that other people seem to think she will goes a long ways.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

And they should. She will protect her mom! I'm glad she was there for you. Have they kicked the, how to put it delicately, lady of the evening out yet?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Good boy! The two things I said I wouldn't live alone without: A dog and a gun


----------



## TriciaMilitia (Feb 17, 2011)

I like hearing these stories. I would do anything to protect my dog, and it's a good feeling to know he'd reciprocate. 
My S.O. goes away for work for 3+ weeks at a time, and not only does Nate make good company, but he makes a great alarm/ deterrent. 

I've got a good one:
We were at the dog park one morning a few months ago- it was early, and no one else was there. We have a LOTof transients in my town, and a pretty big drug problem accompanying it. Some tweaker loser stumbled out of the bushes under the freeway near the back of the park. He trips his way over the fence, and starts making his way accross the park. He's big, high, and the park is COMPLETELY empty. I've got my phone out, and I'm moving to the other side of the park. He follows. Nate stops, turns around, and poofs up. (He's already a BIG dog- 32" at the shoulder.) The idiot keeps on coming. Nate barks at him, but keeps his ground. The guy is inching along the fence at me and won't stop advancing- I'm dialing 911. Nate starts inching towards him while barking, and that idiot took his shoe off and held it above his head to swing it at Nate. Nate, completely confident- ripped the thing out of his hand and kept on barking at him. The dude flips out and hops the fence. He meanders down the path with 1 shoe and pees in the middle of the walking path (?!), waves at me, and leaves. Heh. The cops were driving in as he was walking out.
After the loser hopped the fence, Nate wandered off, found a tennis ball, and dropped it at my feet. 
No big deal, Mom. Just totally saved your life.:crazy:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

TriciaMilitia said:


> I like hearing these stories. I would do anything to protect my dog, and it's a good feeling to know he'd reciprocate.
> My S.O. goes away for work for 3+ weeks at a time, and not only does Nate make good company, but he makes a great alarm/ deterrent.
> 
> I've got a good one:
> ...


That's awesome!!! Does Nate have some kind of training or did he just stop after taking the shoe on his own?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

glad your boy was there for you. maybe its time to look for a new place to live. if she is a lady of the evening, all the scum in the neighborhood will be around. good luck trying to get her out.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I have noticed that my GSD has actually helped me get to know people I otherwise might have thought were too sketchy to talk to. For example, there are several semi-homeless people in my dog-walking radius who I never, ever would have stopped to talk to if it weren't for my dog. And, in talking with them, I have learned that the love for dogs cuts across all socio-economic groups. I am glad that I have learned that. 

I am not saying that is the case with the OP - her case sounds creepy and I'm glad she had her dog with her. 

But, generally speaking, I think it is true that sometimes you can't judge a book by the cover. And, having my dog with me gives me enough confidence to take the time to get to know people who I otherwise wouldn't and to see them as people vs. problems. I am glad about that.

With that said, there have been a few times when my very social dog has barked at someone trying to talk to me... I tend to move on fairly quickly on those occasions.


----------

